# UFS label containing an underscore?



## jem (Jan 2, 2013)

Howdy.

In the -memstick installation image, there is a single BSD partition containing a UFS filesystem.  That filesystem has a UFS label of "FreeBSD_Install".


```
root@atom:/root # gpart show md0
=>      0  1501808  md0  BSD  (733M)
        0  1501808    1  freebsd-ufs  (733M)

root@atom:/root # dumpfs /dev/md0a | grep volname
volname FreeBSD_Install swuid   0
```

I'd like to use the underscore character in the UFS label of a filesystem I'm creating, but neither newfs or tunefs will allow it.

Does anyone know how this can be done?


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 2, 2013)

Programmatically, probably.  makefs(8) is probably what is being used for the install image.  Consider that two separate tools refusing to do it is a strong warning about the wisdom of the idea.


----------

